# He pasado/pasé los últimos años de mi perro



## mroma

Por favor, ¿me dicen su opinión sobre la oración siguiente?
¨He pasado/pasé los últimos años de mi perro demostrándole mi amor y cariño.¨
¿Qué preferirían y por qué? Yo estoy confundida. Ambos me parecen correctos, el pretérito perfecto porque ya estoy viva y puedo también decir ¨he estudiado, he trabajado¨y el otro porque es una acción acabada en el padaso.


----------



## Fer BA

Una anotación: ambos (he pasado/pasé) son perfectos.

Lo mejor es que te conteste alguien de España (o de algún país de América donde se haga la distinción que mencionas).


----------



## ampurdan

Si tu perro ha muerto recientemente: "he pasado".
Si tu perro murió hace tiempo: "pasé".

Así es como lo distingo yo.


----------



## Calambur

Es tal como te ha dicho *Fer BA*: ambos son tiempos perfectos (es decir, la acción está terminada), y la forma de uso es la que dice *ampurdan*.
Te transcribo un poquito de teoría (no importa demasiado el nombre del tiempo verbal; mirá los ejemplos). Básicamente, la diferencia es ésta:

*PRETÉRITO INDEFINIDO.* Tiempo del modo indicativo _(*canté*) _que expresa una acción pasada cuya terminación se considera anterior al lapso de tiempo más o menos extenso en que hablamos. Es un tiempo perfecto, puesto que da la acción como terminada.
(Pasé los últimos años...)
　
*PRETÉRITO PERFECTO. 1. *_Pretérito perfecto de indicativo (*he cantado*). _
[…] es un tiempo verbal que expresa un hecho que se acaba de verificar en el momento en que hablamos, o bien un hecho cuyas circunstancias o consecuencias tienen en cierto modo relación con el presente. Así, por ejemplo: _He dicho _(=acabo de decir); _He visitado hoy a tu tío. _En uno y otro caso los hechos enunciados han terminado dentro del momento presente. 
(He pasado los últimos años...)


----------



## mroma

¿Cuáles de las siguientes combinaciones pueden ser admitidas? A mí me parece que las dos primeras son correctas con los criterios que habéis referido, pero la última me suena rara. ¿Qué opinan ustedes?
¨Mi perro ha muerto. He pasado sus últimos años demostrándole mi amor y cariño.¨
¨Mi perro murió. Pasé sus últimos años demostrándole mi amor y cariño.¨
¨Mi perro ha muerto. Pasé sus últimos años demostrándole mi amor y cariño.¨


----------



## Aviador

ampurdan said:


> Si tu perro ha muerto recientemente: "he pasado".
> Si tu perro murió hace tiempo: "pasé".
> 
> Así es como lo distingo yo.


Claro, este es el uso normal en España, pero en América es diferente.
Usando la fórmula de ampurdan, aquí sería así:


Si tu perro está vivo aún: "_he pasado_".
Si tu perro ya murió: "_pasé_". (No importa si la muerte se produjo recientemente).
Aquí no usamos el pretérito compuesto para las acciones completadas en el pasado reciente, sino para aquellas que, del punto de vista del hablante, no están aún concluídas.
Ha habido hilos en este foro en los que se discute sobre las diferencias en el uso del pretérito perfecto (compuesto) entre España y América.

Saludos.


----------



## ampurdan

También podríamos usar "he pasado" o "pasé" si el perro está vivo, dependiendo del sentido de la frase, evidentemente según lo reciente del evento descrito, pero el caso es que la frase da a entender que el perro ya no está ahí ("los últimos años de mi perro").


----------



## Calambur

Aquí transcribo parte del artículo que aparece en el _Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española_, de Manuel Seco.
El destacado en negrita lo puse yo. Me parece interesante la explicación.

Este tiempo (el pretérito perfecto de indicativo) y el pretérito indefinido coinciden en significar hechos anteriores al momento
en que hablamos, no en su transcurrir (que se expresa por el imperfecto), sino en cuanto transcurridos: _La guerra ha terminado;_
_La guerra terminó. _No representa el indefinido un hecho más antiguo que el representado por el perfecto. Según las circunstancias,
podríamos decir: _La guerra terminó __hace tres meses, _o _La guerra ha terminado hace tres meses. _[...]
*La explicación de la preferencia de indefinido **o perfecto es necesario buscarla siempre **en el punto de vista del que habla, en el **cual intervienen juntos un elemento objetivo **(distancia temporal) y un elemento subjetivo **(mayor o menor interés en el hecho). *(Cf. Alarcos, _Estudios, _13.)


----------



## rgr

Quisiera _ponerle la guinda al pastel, _magnífica tu explicación !:

En _El Coronel no tiene quien le escriba_ de G.G.Márquez, el personaje contesta a su mujer que le acaba de preguntar si ha tomado el café, ya que sabe muy bien que el que ella está tomando ha sido preparado con las rascaduras del tarro.

- _Y tú_? 
-  _Ya tomé._

Saludos
Rosa Graciela


----------



## Cattya

Creo que la explicación más correcta es la de Aviador. Si la acción se realizó en un tiempo que ya no existe (la vida del perro, porque este ya murió), *pasé*. Si la acción se realizó en una porción de tiempo que todavía existe (el perro sigue vivo), *he pasado.*


----------



## Fer BA

Con una connotación clara, en relación a lo que señala Calambur: la _existencia _de un tiempo pasado *perfecto* _en_ el presente (con el oxímoron que esto encierra) solo se puede determinar desde el punto de vista del hablante y no desde una condición objetiva externa -como si el perrro murió o no, si lo hizo hoy o hace años-.

Otra cosa es entender el pret.perf.compuesto como antepresente (como Bello) donde la acción comenzada en el pasado aún continúa. Esto, a mi entender, hace caer el aspecto perfectivo del pret.perf.compuesto.....y es una gran duda que tengo.

No encontré ningún hilo que hablara de esto....si alguien tiene alguno, ¿me lo pasaría?


----------



## Calambur

Fer BA said:


> Otra cosa es entender el pret.perf.compuesto como antepresente (como Bello) donde la acción comenzada en el pasado aún continúa. Esto, a mi entender, hace caer el aspecto perfectivo del pret.perf.compuesto.....y es una gran duda que tengo.


No sé si te entiendo bien. ¿Podrías detallarlo más y poner un ejemplo?
Tal como yo lo veo (hasta ahora) no se trata de que la acción comenzada en el pasado aún continúe, sino que los efectos de la acción aún persisten.
Por ejemplo, si me preguntás qué preparé para la cena y te cuento que _he preparado un guiso de lentejas..._ (que todavía está allí, listo para ser comido).
¿A este tipo de caso te referías? ¿O me confundí?


----------



## Fer BA

¡Hola Calambur!

Me refiero al sentido en que lo señalan algunos españoles y concretamente está en Bello (señalado en rojo):
*638* _(291)_. _He cantado_, ante-presente. 
*639* _(a)_. Comparando estas dos proposiciones: «Roma se hizo señora del mundo», y «La Inglaterra se ha hecho señora del mar», se percibe con claridad lo que distingue al pretérito del ante-presente. En la segunda se indica que aún dura el señorío del mar; en la primera el señorío del mundo se representa como una cosa que ya pasó. La forma compuesta tiene pues relación con algo que todavía existe.​Me refiero a lo siguiente: si el pret.perfecto compuesto es, precisamente, perfecto, quiere decir que la acción se encuentra completa y totalmente acabada. El famoso _cierto modo de relación con el presente _me parece, cuanto menos, sospechoso en una definición, algo demasiado vago e impreciso.

Me refiero a usos que vi en otros hilos, señalados en su mayoría por españoles:

_Hoy no comí_ - quiere decir _que no comí y que ya no voy a comer_
_Hoy no he comido -_ quiere decir _que hoy aún no comí pero es posible que coma._

A mi entender con el sentido tradicional de Bello, que es el mismo que vi en esos hilos y mensaje que menciono, se pierde el aspecto perfectivo de acción completa. 

Y mi pregunta entonces es por ese _cierto modo de relación con el presente _que no he visto ni claro ni preciso en nigún lado.


----------



## ManPaisa

Aviador said:


> Si tu perro está vivo aún: "_he pasado_".
> Si tu perro ya murió: "_pasé_". (No importa si la muerte se produjo recientemente).




Así se usa en Colombia.


----------



## Calambur

> La forma compuesta tiene pues relación con algo que todavía existe.
> Hasta aquí coincido (corresponde a mi ejemplo del guiso de lentejas, creo).





> _Hoy no comí_ - quiere decir _que no comí y que ya no voy a comer_
> Hummm, no sé, en principio es así, sin embargo para mí admite la otra posiblidad: _pero todavía puedo hacerlo._





> A mi entender con el sentido tradicional de Bello, que es el mismo que vi en esos hilos y mensaje que menciono, se pierde el aspecto perfectivo de acción completa.
> De nuevo: Hummm, no sé...
> A mí me parece que la acción en sí está completa: _hoy no he comido (hasta ahora no comí)_ es un hecho terminado; después, tal vez coma algo -esa será otra acción-.
> ---
> Entiendo que no es la acción sino las consecuencias lo que perdura en el presente.





> Y mi pregunta entonces es por ese _cierto modo de relación con el presente _que no he visto ni claro ni preciso en nigún lado.
> ¿Dónde y cómo aparece el "famoso" _cierto modo de relación_?
> 
> Aunque me lo aclares, lo más prudente sería que esperaras una voz autorizada...


----------



## Fer BA

Calambur

Vos *sos* una voz autorizada 

Los ejemplos que puse (h_oy no comí / hoy no he comido)_ y su relación con el presente y con el futuro, los tomé de algún hilo -no recuerdo cual- y me llamó mucho la atención. Si lo encuentro, paso el enlace. Encontré otro muy parecido donde Toño Torreón y Man Paisa dan una definición similar.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=8665145&postcount=7

Estoy de acuerdo con tus dudas y mi uso es idéntico al tuyo, lo que señalo es que _*entre el aspecto perfectivo y el aspecto de continuidad temporal en el presente y aún más en el futuro, hay un problema.*_

Quiero dejar claro para el resto que el uso -que no ejerzo, como rioplatense que soy- entre el pasado próximo y el remoto *no tiene nada que ver* con esta cuestión. 

Creo que parte de la cuestión *sí* tiene que ver con la comprensión de un _tiempo_ que abarca tanto al pasado como el presente y el _forzamiento_ del uso de un aspecto perfectivo para dar cuenta de esa temporalidad extensa.

Respecto al _¿Dónde y cómo aparece el "famoso" cierto modo de relación?
_está en la cita de tu mensaje #4, en el mismo Bello a continuación de lo citado en el 639. (_en una palabra, siempre que va envuelta en el verbo alguna relación a lo presente_) y en la RAE, en la entrada de_* Pretérito.*_

*~** perfecto compuesto.*

*1. *m._ Gram._ Tiempo que denota una acción o un estado de cosas anteriores al momento en que se habla, vinculado con el presente.

*~** perfecto simple.*

*1. *m._ Gram._ Tiempo que denota una acción o un estado de cosas anteriores al momento en que se habla, sin vinculación con el presente.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Aviador said:


> Claro, este es el uso normal en España, pero en América es diferente.
> Usando la fórmula de ampurdan, aquí sería así:
> 
> 
> Si tu perro está vivo aún: "_he pasado_".
> Si tu perro ya murió: "_pasé_". (No importa si la muerte se produjo recientemente).
> Aquí no usamos el pretérito compuesto para las acciones completadas en el pasado reciente, sino para aquellas que, del punto de vista del hablante, no están aún concluídas.
> Ha habido hilos en este foro en los que se discute sobre las diferencias en el uso del pretérito perfecto (compuesto) entre España y América.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Por acá es igual.


----------



## Calambur

Fer BA said:


> Calambur
> Vos *sos* una voz autorizada


¡Nada, nada!... si apenas toco de oído.
Sería bueno que "nos viera" XiaoRoel.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Siempre me metéis en apuros (también se puede consultar la Academia ).
A lo que yo veo es que el *indefinido* es un *tiempo puntual* en el pasado, en la propia acepción de _punto_ (en el tiempo), es decir, no tiene recorrido temporal.
El *perfecto* (compuesto o perifrástico) no es un tiempo puntual, sino que permite pensar en un *desarrollo* (al ser vectorial, no puntual) en el pasado.
Ambos presentan la acción como acabada en el momento del habla, es decir, son *perfectivos*.
Del _valor no puntual del perfecto_ (compuesto) podemos derivar significaciones durativas, proyectivas, etc. De hecho el valor español de _pasado reciente_ proviene de que este perfecto puede tener desarrollo temporal.
El valor puntual del indefinido remite a la instantaneidad (o al desinterés por su desarrollo).
Creo que *todos los usos* a uno y otro lado del charco se pueden explicar por la *presencia o ausencia del carácter puntual*.
No sé si habré complicado más las cosas, ya que soy adicto del indefinido y uso poco en el habla el perfecto. En la escritura lo uso más y siempre en los sentidos arriba apuntados.


----------



## ManPaisa

XiaoRoel said:


> No sé si habré complicado más las cosas, ya que soy adicto del infinitivo y uso poco en el habla el perfecto. En la escritura lo uso más y siempre en los sentidos arriba apuntados.



Hola, Xiao.
Una pregunta:  ¿Con el infinitivo, como redactarías la frase del epígrafe?


----------



## flljob

Calambur said:


> Es tal como te ha dicho *Fer BA*: ambos son tiempos perfectos (es decir, la acción está terminada), y la forma de uso es la que dice *ampurdan*.
> Te transcribo un poquito de teoría (no importa demasiado el nombre del tiempo verbal; mirá los ejemplos). Básicamente, la diferencia es ésta:
> 
> *PRETÉRITO INDEFINIDO.* Tiempo del modo indicativo _(*canté*) _que expresa una acción pasada cuya terminación se considera anterior al lapso de tiempo más o menos extenso en que hablamos. Es un tiempo perfecto, puesto que da la acción como terminada.
> (Pasé los últimos años...)
> 
> *PRETÉRITO PERFECTO. 1. *_Pretérito perfecto de indicativo (*he cantado*). _
> […] es un tiempo verbal que expresa un hecho que se acaba de verificar en el momento en que hablamos, o bien un hecho cuyas circunstancias o consecuencias tienen en cierto modo relación con el presente. Así, por ejemplo: _He dicho _(=acabo de decir); _He visitado hoy a tu tío. _En uno y otro caso los hechos enunciados han terminado dentro del momento presente.
> (He pasado los últimos años...)



Para España está perfecto; para México y para Colombia, no.

He pasado... cuando el perro todavía está vivo.
Pasé... cuando ya está muerto.


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> Para España está perfecto; para México y para Colombia, no.
> 
> He pasado... cuando el perro todavía está vivo.
> Pasé... cuando ya está muerto.



Y pa' Chile.


----------



## aleCcowaN

flljob said:


> Para España está perfecto; para México y para Colombia, no.
> 
> He pasado... cuando el perro todavía está vivo.
> Pasé... cuando ya está muerto.


Y pa' la Argentina, en las regiones que recibieron grandes flujos migratorios europeos, ni siquiera se usa "he pasado" cuando el perro está todavía vivo (bueno, puede ser que en una telenovela argentina sí). En las regiones que menos cambiaron desde la colonia se conserva un uso básicamente igual al de México, o Colombia (hay también muchos casos de uso hipercorrecto).

Lo que sí existen son muchos hogares donde uno de los padres o abuelos es español e internamente utilizan un modelo parecido al de España. Los hijos o nietos argentinos pueden usar el modelo que se le antoje en su casa, pero cuando salen a la calle y con sus iguales pasan al modelo predominante en su región el que comúnmente tiene poquísimos 'ha hecho' o 'hubo hecho' y muchos 'haya hecho' y 'había hecho' (salvo en regiones donde se sigue un modelo más típicamente americano).


----------



## Aviador

aleCcowaN said:


> Y pa' la Argentina, en las regiones que recibieron grandes flujos migratorios europeos, ni siquiera se usa "he pasado" cuando el perro está todavía vivo  [...]


Me consta. Siempre me ha llamado la atención que incluso en los "medios cultos" el pretérito compuesto es casi inexistente en Argentina: "_Boca perdió y todavía no logró la clasificación_" (Titular en el diario _La Nación_ de Buenos Aires).
Lo contrario sucede en Perú, donde el compuesto muchas veces toma el lugar del indefinido.

Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Aviador said:


> Me consta. Siempre me ha llamado la atención que incluso en los "medios cultos" el pretérito compuesto es casi inexistente en Argentina: "_Boca perdió y todavía no logró la clasificación_" (Titular en el diario _La Nación_ de Buenos Aires).
> Lo contrario sucede en Perú, donde el compuesto muchas veces toma el lugar del indefinido.
> 
> Saludos.


Si, en todo el Alto Boliviano, parte del noroeste argentino y una parte de Perú es común que haya un uso del perfecto compuesto que nos parece hipercorrecto a los demás. Como comenté hace poco, corresponde a zonas donde la lengua indígena básica tenía dos pretéritos: el normal y el mítico, y los hablantes asimilaron los perfectos al normal y el indefinido e imperfecto del subjuntivo al mítico, y como se cambia el tiempo también cuando se habla de las figuras de autoridad me imagino que puede haber frases muy curiosas.


----------



## Fer BA

Amigos y amiga:

Los retrotraigo a la duda que me carcome: ¿cómo es que usamos un tiempo con aspecto perfectivo para algo que entendemos que se sigue desarrollando en el presente?

No me refiero a la ausencia del aspecto puntual, ya que el pret.perf.compuesto podría extenderse durante una larguísima duración para completarse instantes antes del _presente _del hablante, sino esa _vinculación_ con -o lisa y llana continuación en- el presente que le da un carácter de no terminada, de no perfecta.

Mi _intución temporal_ dice que es una u otra: o la acción se completó o sigue desarrollandose (vean el ejemplo que da Bello en mi mensaje anterior).


----------



## Aviador

Fer BA said:


> Amigos y amiga:
> 
> Los retrotraigo a la duda que me carcome: ¿cómo es que usamos un tiempo con aspecto perfectivo para algo que entendemos que se sigue desarrollando en el presente? [...]


No tengo idea, pero una pista puede ser que este fenómeno se da –hasta donde yo sé– sólo en América; y no me vengan con que es influencia del inglés, que no me lo creo.
La denominación de _perfecto_ se refiere sin duda sólo al uso peninsular y no toma en cuenta el uso diatópico americano. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *Fer BA*:
Había desaparecido porque no tengo nada que agregar, pero se me acaba de ocurrir una idea brillante -modestia aparte-: Entrá a www.rae.es y consultá a la RAE...
Luego nos transcribís la respuesta, si querés.


----------



## Fer BA

Calambur said:


> Hola, *Fer BA*:
> Había desaparecido porque no tengo nada que agregar, pero se me acaba de ocurrir una idea brillante -modestia aparte-: Entrá a www.rae.es y consultá a la RAE...
> Luego nos transcribís la respuesta, si querés.


 

Excelente idea, pero....el servicio está cerrado hasta el 5 de abril.

(iba a ser mi primera consulta a la RAE...y yo que me sentía como un adolescente frente a la primera _cita_...).


----------



## ampurdan

Aviador said:


> La denominación de _perfecto_ se refiere sin duda sólo al uso peninsular



Será el de la península de al lado, porque la cosa viene de los tiempos de Prisciano y seguramente de antes.

A mí siempre me ha gustado la terminología de Bello.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Fer BA said:


> No me refiero a la ausencia del aspecto puntual, ya que el pret.perf.compuesto podría extenderse durante una larguísima duración para completarse instantes antes del _presente _del hablante, sino esa _vinculación_ con -o lisa y llana continuación en- el presente que le da un carácter de no terminada, de no perfecta.


Tengo entendido que la Nueva Gramática tiene una explicación extensa de los usos americanos del pretérito perfecto compuesto del indicativo, especialmente los usos "cultos" que incluyen su asociación con la experiencia y el saber, y con lo que se tiene por cierto. "Murió" y "ha muerto" son igual de "perfectos", las acciones están terminadas, pero el uso americano de "ha muerto XX" no tiende a expresar que el cuerpo de XX está aún tibio sino a resaltar que "debemos vivir a partir de ahora sin XX" además de que "de la muerte no se vuelve". Por eso se lo usa menos, ya que en la vida cotidiana el hablante describe las cosas y no las está valorando permanentemente.


----------



## rgr

El pasar los últimos años de mi perro/al pasar los últimos años de mi perro/ viendo pasar los últimos años de mi perro, etc. etc. etc, lo que sigue luego hay que adaptarlo al sintagma. (sin ironía). Rosa Graciela
_____

P.S. Lo mensaje anterior habría que ponerlo en la primera página, es la respuesta a alguien que preguntó como usar el infinitivo en esta frase, creo que aludiendo a un error de tipeo al querer escribir: "indefinido".
Gracias.

Rosa Graciela


----------



## Fer BA

Bueno, creo haber entendido algo....es posible que este tema me interese solamente a mí, pero bueno.....

De los posts anteriores queda claro que:

América no rioplatense:


Aviador said:


> Aquí no usamos el pretérito compuesto para las acciones completadas en el pasado reciente, sino para aquellas que, del punto de vista del hablante, no están aún concluídas.


 
España:


XiaoRoel said:


> A lo que yo veo es que el *indefinido* es un *tiempo puntual* en el pasado, en la propia acepción de _punto_ (en el tiempo), es decir, no tiene recorrido temporal.
> El *perfecto* (compuesto o perifrástico) no es un tiempo puntual, sino que permite pensar en un *desarrollo* (al ser vectorial, no puntual) en el pasado.
> Ambos presentan la acción como acabada en el momento del habla, es decir, son *perfectivos*.





ampurdan said:


> Si tu perro ha muerto recientemente: "he pasado".
> Si tu perro murió hace tiempo: "pasé".


 
América rioplatense:
Más allá de la definición que provee Calambur que es similar a la del uso español y el comentario de Alec, no tengo muy en claro que haya una distinción de aspecto perfectivo entre el pret.perf.simple y el compuesto para nosotros.


Mis conocimientos del griego son limitadísimos, pero me queda claro de lo que he estado leyendo en estos días que el indefinido (perfecto simple) _funciona como_ el aoristo griego, el pret. imperfecto _funciona como _el imperfecto griego y el perfecto compuesto _funciona en América como_ el perfecto griego. Lo que más me llamó la atención es haber encontrado una diferencia entre el _*aspecto perfectivo*_ -que sí tiene el aoristo- y un _*aspecto perfecto* _-que es privativo del perfecto y que señala que la acción no ha concluído, o que sus efectos aún se perciben en el presente, es decir algo muy diferente al aspecto perfectivo. Esta distinción entre _aspecto perfectivo y aspecto perfecto _no existe en latín y yo no la conocía y alegremente usaba ambos términos para señalar la misma cosa.

En tanto rioplatense y descendiente de gallegos, el perfecto compuesto es una forma que me resulta casi exclusivamente literaria con las dificultades que eso acarrea para _intuir la forma temporal_ que representa para los demás.

Aviador, coincido que esto nada tiene que ver con el inglés, está claramente señalado en Bello el uso de acción no concluída o cuyo efecto continúa en el presente, con ejemplos muy similares a los que vi para explicar el uso del tiempo perfecto en griego.

Amp, a mi también me gusta mucho la terminología de Bello y que la RAE la use en las conjugaciones.


----------



## ManPaisa

Fer BA said:


> Bueno, creo haber entendido algo....es posible que este tema me interese solamente a mí, pero bueno.....



No, lo que pasa es que lo _*hemos discutido*_ ad nauseam en éste y otros hilos, anteriores a tu entrada en WR.

Sin embargo, y para echarle leña al fuego, creo que todos --absolutamente todos-- decimos _*he dicho*_ al concluir un discurso o algo que se le parezca. 

¿O estoy equivocado?


----------



## Fer BA

ManPaisa said:


> No, lo que pasa es que lo _*hemos discutido*_ ad nauseam en éste y otros hilos, anteriores a tu entrada en WR.
> 
> Sin embargo, y para echarle leña al fuego, creo que todos --absolutamente todos-- decimos _*he dicho*_ al concluir un discurso o algo que se le parezca.
> 
> ¿O estoy equivocado?


 


No encontré ningun hilo -y busqué bastante- sobre el tema. Todo lo que encontré es sobre la diferencia del uso entre América y España, pero nada sobre esto de tener un tiempo _perfecto_ con _aspecto imperfectivo,_  cosa que ahora empiezo a entender -creo...-de donde viene.

Y sí, lo de _He dicho_ yo también lo uso, pero me suena a formulismo como _Comuniquese y archivese o Si así no lo hiciere..._usados en tono de broma.


----------



## ManPaisa

Fer BA said:


> Y sí, lo de _He dicho_ yo también lo uso, pero me suena a formulismo como _Comuniquese y archivese o Si así no lo hiciere..._usados en tono de broma.


Exactamente, casi siempre en tono de broma.  
Pero, ¿por qué no dicen los argentinos "dije"? 
 Alguna diferencia tiene que haber.

PD - La Nueva Gramática habla bastante sobre el tema.


----------



## Fer BA

ManPaisa said:


> Exactamente, casi siempre en tono de broma.
> Pero, ¿por qué no dicen los argentinos "dije"?
> Alguna diferencia tiene que haber.
> 
> PD - La Nueva Gramática habla bastante sobre el tema.


 

Es que sí lo decimos,pero ahí no va en tono de broma.  El _he dicho _sí y siempre al menos que yo recuerde. No decimos _Dije _porque suena un tanto arrogante. Las frases más comunes -y menos soberbias- que recuerdo como final de discurso son _¿Queda claro lo que dije?_ o _Bueno, ya lo dije._ 

Sí hay diferencias, gran parte de los argentinos usan el pret.perf.compuesto (de hecho mi compañera, que no es de BA sino de un pueblo sobre el Paraná, y con ascendencia completamente italiana, usa muchísimo los tiempos compuestos, con un sentido similar al de Italia y España -próximo/remoto-).

Fuera del uso escrito -donde sí creo que lo uso y mucho- no recuerdo haberlo usado ni una sola vez en el discurso cotidiano en BA.


----------



## Calambur

*Fer BA*: me encantaría que plantearas tu inquietud a la RAE y nos transmitieras la respuesta. Sería muy divertido. Apuesto doble contra sencillo a que no entienden el planteo. Acordate, "abren" el 5 de abril...


----------



## Fer BA

Calambur said:


> *Fer BA*: me encantaría que plantearas tu inquietud a la RAE y nos transmitieras las respuesta. Sería muy divertido. Apuesto doble contra sencillo a que no entienden el planteo. Acordate, "abren" el 5 de abril...


 
Prometido. Voy a usar el ejemplo de Bello, a ver si resulta más fácil.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Fer BA said:


> Es que sí lo decimos,pero ahí no va en tono de broma.  El _he dicho _sí y siempre al menos que yo recuerde. No decimos _Dije _porque suena un tanto arrogante. Las frases más comunes -y menos soberbias- que recuerdo como final de discurso son _¿Queda claro lo que dije?_ o _Bueno, ya lo dije._
> 
> Sí hay diferencias, gran parte de los argentinos usan el pret.perf.compuesto (de hecho mi compañera, que no es de BA sino de un pueblo sobre el Paraná, y con ascendencia completamente italiana, usa muchísimo los tiempos compuestos, con un sentido similar al de Italia y España -próximo/remoto-).
> 
> Fuera del uso escrito -donde sí creo que lo uso y mucho- no recuerdo haberlo usado ni una sola vez en el discurso cotidiano en BA.


No ahora, porque primero voy a dejar pasar la _saturnalia sine sigillaricia_ de las próximas 36 horas -si no sabés a qué me refiero, te vas a enterar pronto-, pero te prometo que te voy a mostrar usando los corpus muchos ejemplos según el significado de los verbos donde la frecuencia del perfecto compuesto del indicativo en la Argentina puede llegar a superar incluso la de España -con otros tipos de verbo tiende a cero- y los mismos significados pueden ayudar a comprender la diferencia de usos. Simplemente te digo: indefinido -acción terminada sin definir su conexión con el presente-, perfecto compuesto -acción terminada con conexión con el presente, y en mis palabras diría que para algunos conexión temporal, para otros conexión general, para otros conexión simbólica y para los confundidos el no uso-. Por ahora me llamo a sosiego hasta que pase el _Mardie Gras_.

Si no queda también el expediente de buscar hilos viejos -en el 2006 hay muchos- o comprarse la Nueva Gramática que cuesta lo mismo que un televisor pequeño.


----------



## Fer BA

aleCcowaN said:


> ....voy a dejar pasar la _saturnalia sine sigillaricia_ de las próximas 36 horas -si no sabés a qué me refiero, te vas a enterar pronto-....


 
Me imagino algunas cosas, pero, la verdad no estoy seguro de la referencia..  



aleCcowaN said:


> Simplemente te digo: indefinido -acción terminada sin definir su conexión con el presente-, perfecto compuesto -acción terminada con conexión con el presente, y en mis palabras diría que para algunos conexión temporal, para otros conexión general, para otros conexión simbólica y para los confundidos el no uso-.


 
Yo estoy entre los confundidos. Seguimos el lunes. Un abrazo.


----------



## Fer BA

Bueno, finalmente contestó la RAE, claro que no contestó mi pregunta que se trataba del porqué llamamos perfecto a una forma de aspecto imperfectivo, copio la respuesta (el rojo es mío):
En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:



* he cantado / canté *

El pretérito perfecto compuesto o antepresente (_he cantado_) denota acción pasada y terminada, pero vinculada de algún modo con el presente desde el que se habla, bien porque la acción denotada por el verbo se acabe de producir (_He oído su voz ahora mismo = Acabo de oír su voz_), porque todavía siga vigente lo enunciado (_Siempre me ha gustado viajar_), porque duren sus efectos en el momento actual (_La empresa ha prosperado mucho_), porque aún no haya terminado el plazo de tiempo tomado como referencia (_Este año ha hecho muy buen tiempo; Hoy he visto a Inés_) o porque el hablante sienta cercanos hechos de carácter afectivo que han ocurrido en el pasado por la repercusión que puedan seguir teniendo en su vida presente (_Hace tres años que ha muerto mi padre_). 

Por su parte, el pretérito perfecto simple o pretérito (_canté_) también denota acción pasada y terminada, pero situada fuera del ámbito del presente desde el que se habla, sin que concurran las circunstancias antes descritas para el uso de la forma compuesta (_El año pasado hizo muy mal tiempo; Ayer comí en casa de mis padres; Mi padre murió hace tres años_). 

La mayor o menor distancia cronológica entre la acción expresada por el verbo y el momento en que se habla no es determinante en la oposición _he cantado/canté;_ lo determinante es si esa acción está situada o no para el hablante dentro del mismo plano temporal en que se considera incluido el presente desde el que se habla. Los límites de ese presente dependerán del lapso de tiempo que se tome como referencia: 

_Esta mañana *ha llamado* tu padre_ (la acción se sitúa dentro del plano del presente, porque el lapso de referencia es «hoy»). 

_Esta mañana *llamó* tu padre_ (la acción se sitúa fuera del plano del presente, porque el lapso de referencia es «esta tarde»). 

Por tanto, y aunque es práctica habitual del español hablado en América, o en el noroeste peninsular (Galicia, Asturias), que el perfecto simple invada aquellos contextos donde sería más conveniente el compuesto, lo recomendable es alternar ambos tiempos verbales con arreglo a las pautas descritas. 

Veamos, a continuación, algunos ejemplos prácticos del uso de los tiempos que acabamos de describir. 

1. Pretérito perfecto compuesto: 
*Ha venido*_ Juan._ 
La frase se enuncia en pretérito perfecto compuesto. Se entiende, pues, que se refiere a un pasado cercano para el hablante. 
Posibles complementos temporales: 
_Esta mañana._ 
_Hace una hora._ 
_Te está esperando dentro._ 
_Acaba de irse._ 
Etc. 

2. Pretérito perfecto simple: 
*Vino*_ Juan._ 
La frase se enuncia en pretérito perfecto simple. Se entiende, pues, que se refiere a un pasado no sentido como tan cercano por parte del hablante. 
Posibles complementos temporales: 
_Ayer.
Hace tres días._ 
_La semana pasada._ 
_A primera hora, pero dijo que volvería esta tarde._ 
Etc.

 

     Reciba un cordial saludo.
__________
Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española
​Al menos la cuestión del _estar vinculado de algún modo_ queda resuelta con la enunciación de los modos posibles (y yo que pensaba que la explicación iba a pasar porque el compuesto tiene la _vis_ vinculativa). 

Lo que no queda resuelto es la incongruencia de llamar pretérito *perfecto* compuesto a una forma que sigue vigente en el presente (más aún cuando se dice _*siempre* me ha gustado viajar)._


----------



## XiaoRoel

Te hubiesen contestado que el _indefinido es un tiempo absoluto_ y el _perfecto un tiempo relativo,_ y te hubiesen dicho lo mismo que con esa casuística anticuada y semanticista que usan en la Irreal.


----------



## Calambur

calambur said:


> entrá a www.rae.es y consultá a la rae...
> Luego nos transcribís la respuesta, si querés.





fer ba said:


> bueno, finalmente contestó la rae, *claro que* *no contestó mi pregunta*...


 D)


----------



## Fer BA

Si la RAE fuese un sulki....yo sería un perro....

La intución de Calambur fue perfecta, ya que el lunes abren nuevamente la ventanilla de consultas seguiré insistiendo.


----------



## Calambur

Fer BA said:


> Si la RAE fuese un sulki....yo sería un perro....


¿Entenderán todos lo que querés decir?
Por si acaso, aquí hay una expresión: *seguidor como perro de sulki*.
Un sulki es esto, y normalmente el perrito del dueño del sulki solía seguirlo corriendo o trotando a la par o detrás del carro.


----------

